# Well not a CD but still a nice title to have....



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats to you and Dancer!!! I don't know why everyone seems to want to apologize for bragging about a CGC/CGN. It's no less an accomplishment than anything else we work for with our pups!! Be proud and strut... you both earned it! The CD will come in time, for now enjoy this milestone and give your girl a belly rub for me!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!!
CGN is a great accomplishment for both of you.
You should be very proud of Dancer and yourself


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I am always proud of Dancer, she is really a superb girl!!Thank You for the well wishes though


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wooo hoooo! Congratulations!!! Each title or step is a wonderful achievements and something to be proud of! Time to celebrate!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, now you need to update your sig!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooooo! No need to apologize at all. A CGN is way more than most dogs will have the opportunity to earn  and your Dancer earned one


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

When Moxie got her CGC I bought her a huge bonie and we celebrated like she won the stanley cup!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job, Dancer. A CGC/CGN is something to be proud of!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Brag when you can! The out of sight part of the CGN is HARD (you don't need to do that till open in obedience!) It was our first title too, and I was SO proud, and you should be too. Good luck in obedience!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay!!! It's still something to be proud of! And the CD will come in no time! There's no way you can be disappointed with a dog who puts a smile on your face everyday! =D


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! Be proud, all titles are an accomplishment. We all know how hard they are to get.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*by Sandy Mowery, from Front & Finish*
Not just a brag, not just a stepping stone to a higher title, not just an adjunct to competitive scores; a title is a tribute to the dog that bears it, a way to honor the dog, an ultimate memorial. It will remain in the record and in the memory, for about as long as anything in this world can remain. 

And though the dog himself doesn't know or care that his achievements have been noted, a title says many things in the world of humans, where such things count. 
A title says your dog was intelligent, adaptable, and good natured. It says that your dog loved you enough to do the things that please you, however crazy they may have sometimes seemed. 
In addition, a title says that you love your dog. That you loved to spend time with him because he was a good dog and that you believed in him enough to give him yet another chance when he failed and in the end your faith was justified. 
A title proves that your dog inspired you to that special relationship enjoyed by so few; that in a world of disposable creatures, this dog with a title was greatly loved, and loved greatly in return. 
And when that dear short life is over, the title remains as a memorial of the finest kind, the best you can give to a deserving friend. Volumes of praise in one small set of initials after the name. An obedience title is nothing less that the true love and respect, given and received and recorded permanently. 

And DON"T you EVER FORGET it! :--evil:

CONGRATS!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

OK, Hank.
That one made me cry.....and I'm at work !!!!


----------

